# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Intercambio Los Siguientes Libros/Juegos Cartomagia.

## -Picas-

Muy Buenas a continuación dejo una lista de los Libros,juegos y barajas que intercambio y vendo.

*Libros(solo Intercambio):*

Trílogia Roberto Light : Light, Extralight y SuperLight.

La Magia Pensada-R.Riobóo


Joyas de la Cartomagia- Alfredo Florensa

Cartomagia Semiautomática- Dani Daortiz


Libertad Expresión-D.Daortiz

El Mágico Mundo de las Cartas E.S.P.

*Juegos(Los juegos y barajas también están en venta, Mp para precios).
*
La Baraja Gaff (roja)

Cardtoon-version Angelito del dorso.(azul)

Surtido de cartas trucadas Bycicle(rojas y Azul)


El juego de "Siempre Seis" ( Sin estrenar)


La Maldición de la Gitana(Sin Estrenar)

Dorsos Camaleón.

La Baraja Montecristo.

El Juego del Vampiro.


*Cualquier Duda sobre libro, juego etc. Mensaje Privado.* 




*Muchas Gracias.*

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Me interesaría saber más sobre los lirbes, para para comprarlos :( Mala suerte.

----------


## -Picas-

Normalmenteno me desprendo de losl ibros pero cual te interesa en concreto, igual puedo venderlo si. Cuentame en un MP. Saludos.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Lo siento, pero me dice que no te puedo enviar mensajes, porque tienes la bandeja llena, y no te lo puedo enviar, hasta que no borres algunos. Saludos

----------


## -Picas-

OK , fallo técnico  :Wink1:  A todos aquellos que intentaron enviar mensaje, haganlo ahora!

----------


## -Picas-

Me sale lo mismo cuando intento enviartelo  :Wink1:

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Vuelve a enviarmelo en un par de minutos, que voy a limpiar. Saludos

----------


## Guanter

Te he enviado un mensaje privado  :Smile1:

----------


## A.S.B

Hola! 

Por cuanto vendes el libro de libertad de expresion?

y el de cartomagia semiautomatica? 

saludos!

----------


## Gonzamagic

Hola, me interesa el libro libertad de expresión. Quería saber si lo tenés, lo canjeás o vendés, a cuánto y de que forma. Gracias.

----------


## Moss

Te agradecería que pusieras los precios; sería todo más fácil.  :Smile1: 


Un saludo.

----------


## asiebit

me uno a la petición de Moss, un saludo

----------


## KillZomber

Buenas! Me interesa uno de los libros

----------

